# What eats 10" bluegills?



## Captain Ahab (May 23, 2008)

These guys do:
























Fished along the Schuylkill river last night. Listened to the Phillies beat the Astros and we had a steady pick of action. no super monsters but plenty of feeders.

Nic and Charlie were great company, Charlie has a crazy catfish rod that lights up from the inside like Darth Vaders light saber - cool stuff! I am getting closer to a big one!


----------



## Jim (May 23, 2008)

Good job man!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 23, 2008)

I am confused, I was expecting a pic of esquired munching on a big 'gill :?:


----------



## nicdicarlo (May 23, 2008)

Nice post. I forgot my camera today to upload the pics. I have a nice one of Dave climbing down on an ancient wooden dam, a few feet from rushing water, attempting to free a line. Fun night on the water listening to the sweet sounds of abu clickers and Harry Kalas.


----------



## slim357 (May 23, 2008)

nice flat heads, were you using whole gills or cuttin em?


----------



## G3_Guy (May 23, 2008)

Nice Job Guys! =D>


----------



## nicdicarlo (May 23, 2008)

Whole gills.


----------



## shamoo (May 23, 2008)

Way to go guys, Your getting there Mr. esquired, your buddy been giving you lessons? :wink: You know who I'm talking about :lol: :mrgreen: :lol: Phew!!!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 23, 2008)

Nice cats!


----------



## kentuckybassman (May 23, 2008)

Nice fish!! That's what I use when I set out blocks.
I still have'nt got anything real big YET,(well except for gar :x )


----------

